# The 10 best signature moves in MMA



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

> *#10: Shinya Aoki's Flying Guard Pull/Japanese Backpack*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From:
http://www.cagepotato.com/10-best-signature-moves-mma

I couldn't embed some of the videos so follow the link to check those out. Good list or which ones would you have liked to seen added?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd either give it to Silva's thai clinch or Rutten's liver shots...and I'm leaning towards Rutten.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Walker said:


> I couldn't embed some of the videos so follow the link to check those out. Good list or which ones would you have liked to seen added?


This is a great list. I would have liked Imanari's leglocks to be higher, and for Lesnar's masturbation punches to be lower.

Mark Kerr's victories by beating his opponent so badly that they actually ran away is a pretty good one, but that's not really a signature move. Neither, I guess, is Frank Trigg's rear naked choke defense.

I would say Oleg Taktarov's kneebars (seen here against Mark Kerr). They've always amazed me, though he only really started using them late in his career (he's actually used them twice in his two recent fights).

Also, I know that they already have Anderson Silva's thai clinch on there, but towards the bottom I might like to see some respect for Wanderlei Silva's knees. He used to really kill people with those.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

IronMan said:


> This is a great list. I would have liked Imanari's leglocks to be higher, and for *Lesnar's masturbation punches to be lower.*


Hahaha :laugh:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Rob Emerson's Buddhist Palm.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I think you could have simply said Cro Cop's Kicks in general. His leg kicks were sick both back in the day, and against Choi


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

four... four... right straight left hook, liver shot. It really is seared into my brain. watching that fight again was great, I'm always amazed at how much punishment delucia takes to his VITAL ORGANS before staying down. :|


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

So happy Bas' liver shot took #1


EDIT: No GSP Spinning Back Kick?


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

#1. the buffer turn


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

OH SHI forgot about that one man. +Rep


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

That's an awesome list. 

I would have liked to see GSP's superman punch and BJ Penn's rear naked chose with one arm trapped with his legs. Maybe they don't use it as much as those mentioned.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I think that list was pretty good as well. I do think that Aoki's flying guard should have been higher. 

I would have liked to have seen Kongo's knee's to the balls on there though.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok, lets see if I can actually post this where it belongs this time...

This list is just about on point, but Brock's hammer fists don't even deserve an honorable mention. Rampage gets one for his left hook? What about his wicked slams? Those are ten times scarier than Matt Hughes' if only for the fact that Page is so much bigger and stronger than Matt. And Wand getting honorable mention for his windmills? What about HIS clinch, or head stomps, or even his head butts from Vale Tudo days(or the Guy Mezger fight :laugh?
Simply put, a fighter with such little talent and so few actual fights like Brock doesn't get a signature move over kings of brutality like Jackson and Silva. Other than that, this list is great. Props for having Bas at the top with his liver shots. Those hurt me just watching them.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

GSP's backflip...god I'm such a homer. Rich Franklin's black eye would be another. you never see it coming, it just appears.

Cro Cop's head kicks I would put as first, and Genki Sudo's dances/taunts during fights are epic.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

how could you leave off Rampages slams


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Good list but Cro Cop's high kick should definitely be number one.


----------



## firefly123 (Feb 18, 2009)

kay_o_ken said:


> #1. the buffer turn


I like this one...That man announce with all his feeling.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Babalu's chokes ?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hughes and bas were the best


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

No sakuraba really? No overhand chops or cartwheels? No genki sudo spinning backfist? They have brock lesnar there with his ugly hammerfists that he has only used in two fights other than that it is a solid list


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Probably the best post i've ever read on this forum yet. Even though I don't like him much, I would rate Machida's foot sweeps highly. The sheer simplicity of the move and it's effectiveness makes you wonder why more people don't do it to take down their opponents.


----------



## Outcold (Mar 18, 2009)

Rampages slams should definatly be on that list.

I always thought Shoguns head stomps were pretty cool, and Wanderlei's Clinch should have been in the list aswell


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

What a ruling thread this is.

I understand that GSP's backflip is not a combat move but I still would have loved for it to get a honorable mention or something.

Those liver shots had me flinching back from my comp. Angry Bas with the mustache was badass beyond words. I only wish my work comp had sound so I could watch it over and over right now.


----------

